# Forellenbach Pachten ???



## nkniese (20. Januar 2005)

*Hallo an alle, 

Ich brauch mal euren Rat zu einem Forellenbach.
Ich habe die Möglichkeit einen Mittelgebirgsbach zu Pachten und habe auf diesen Gebiet wenig Erfahrungen.
Auf was muss ich achten, was könnte Probleme bereiten, wie muss ein Pachtvertrag aussehen usw.
Woran erkenne ich ob der Bach sich auch als Angelgewässer eignet.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Gruß

NKniese*


----------



## THD (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Interessiert mich auch !
Gibt es hier niemanden, der mit kleinen Bächen Erfahrungen hat.

Danke THD


----------



## Siluris (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hai Kollegen

Ich bin Pächter eines Gebirgsbaches, von der Quelle ( 1400 Msh ) bis zur Mündung in einen größeren Bach ( 1100 Msh ), mein Bacherl hat eine durchschnittliche Breite von 1,5 M. Im Bereich der Tümpfe gerne auch bis 5M und 1,5 M tief.
Die durchschnittliche Wassermenge liegt bei ca. 30L/s.
Was wollt Ihr wissen ?
Werde mich bemühen!
Lg Bernd


----------



## THD (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hallo Silur,
bei dem angefragten Gewässer handelt es sich um ein ca. 6 km langes Bachstück, am Ende auch im Schnitt 1-1,5 m Durchschnittsbreite, max. Breite 3 m, max. Tiefe 1 m.
Die Abflußrate dürfte ähnlich sein. Höhenmäsig liegt der Bach zw. 450 und 350 m ü.n. N.. Die biolog. Gewässergüte ist besser 2, auffallend ist, dass kaum Wasserpflanzen zu
finden sind, die Gewässerstruktur ist sehr abwechslungsreich, über große Strecken säumen odentliche Pappel das Ufer und dadurch sind auch viele Unterstände vorhanden.
Ich denke folgende Infos sind interessant:
- Was ist als regelmäßiger Besatz sinnvoll
- lohnt sich Besatz mit "Futterfischen" z. B. Elritzen
- Wieviel Stück masige Bachforellen könnte man pro Jahr entnehmen, ohne den Bestand zu gefährden.
- Was würdes du als Pacht zahlen ?

Danke für die Antwort und Grüße.
THD


----------



## Siluris (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hai THD
Die beide Gewässer unterscheiden sich gewaltig von einander.
Mein Gewässer ist ist Gebirge angesiedelt, reiner Nadelwald, wesentlich höheres Gefälle. Dadurch ergeben sich bei mir kaum Fließstrecken, ein Tumpf welchselt, oft beinahe übergangslos, in den nächsten. Auf GRund dre Seehöhe habe ich es auch mit völlig anderen Wassertemperaturen ( 2 - max 10 °C ) zu tun.
Ich besetze mein Gewässer regelmäßig mit Bachforellen und Saiblingen. Die Bestzgröße variiert in Abhängigkeit meiner Beobachtungen im laufenden Jahr. Zur Zeit habe ich einen massiven Bestand an 1-2 sömmrigen Salmoniden. D.h. ich werde heuer ca. 100 fanggroße Forellen besetzen. ( Entnahme 2004 43 Stück ).
Der Besatz mit Futterfischen lohnt sich immer. 
Die Pacht ist wahrscheinlich von Gegend zu Gegend sehr verschieden. Ich bezahle für meine Strecke (4 Km Länge) ~350€ + 80€ Pflichtbesatz.
Mein Tipp an dich: Besatz nach den vorhandenen Fischen richten ( Kontrolle des Istbestandes ). 
Kontrolle über natürliches Futterangebot ( Bachflohkrebse, Köcherfliegen ... ). 
Besatz nicht zu kurzfristig planen ( einen guten Besatz aufbauen). 
In dieser Höhe und dem relativ geringen Gefälle, würde ich mir auch über den Besatz von Regenbognern, und bei hohem Sauerstoffgehalt, den Besatz von Äschen überlegen.
Da die Fische in den beschiebenen Bächen anders abwachsen, ist es schwer für mich, dir über Entnahmezahlen Auskunft zu geben, aber in einem eigenen Gewässer wird dei Quantität der Fänge eher zur Nebensache. Ich habe inzwischen schon mehr Freude bei der Beobachtung der Fische, als sie zu fangen.
Falls du dich für das Gewässer entscheidest, wünsch ich dir viel Glück und Freude mit deinem Bach.
LG
Bernd


----------



## nkniese (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Silur,
> bei dem angefragten Gewässer handelt es sich um ein ca. 6 km langes Bachstück, am Ende auch im Schnitt 1-1,5 m Durchschnittsbreite, max. Breite 3 m, max. Tiefe 1 m.
> Die Abflußrate dürfte ähnlich sein. Höhenmäsig liegt der Bach zw. 450 und 350 m ü.n. N.. Die biolog. Gewässergüte ist besser 2, auffallend ist, dass kaum Wasserpflanzen zu
> finden sind, die Gewässerstruktur ist sehr abwechslungsreich, über große Strecken säumen odentliche Pappel das Ufer und dadurch sind auch viele Unterstände vorhanden.
> ...


hier nochmal einige genaue Angaben zum Bach der Bach besteht aus dem Hauptbach hier B genant und zwei weitern die diesen speisen Bach-Z und Bach-G
Bach B hat eine Länge von ca. 7,3 km und ein Gefälle von 564 NN bis 260 NN 
Bach Z hat eine Länge von ca. 2.6 km
Bach G hat eine Länge von ca. 4,9 km
die beiden Bäche Z und G münden oberhalb der Ortschaft A in den Bach B
die eigendlich Anglerisch intresante Strecke ist dann unterhalb von der Ortschaft A und hat eine Länge von ca. 2,5 km 
ich füge mal einige Bilder vom Bach unterhalb der Ortschaft A an
in diesem Bereich habe ich auch schon einie Fische (welche weiss ich aber nicht) gesehen wahren zu schnell


----------



## nkniese (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hier noch einige Bilder vom Bach alle unterhalb Ortschaft A bis zur Mündung


----------



## nkniese (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

so und nun noch einige Grafiken die den Höhenunterschied der einzelen Bäche zeigen.
Ps. 
Die Steigungen ergeben sich aus ungenauigkeiten beim Abgreifen aus der Karte (Bei uns lauft das Wasser auch nicht Bergauf)


----------



## nkniese (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

und noch eine Grafik 
Höhenprofil des Baches B unterhalb der Ortschaft A
dies ist der eingendlich Anglerisch interessante Teil des Gewässers

Ps. 
Die Steigungen ergeben sich aus ungenauigkeiten beim Abgreifen aus der Karte (Bei uns lauft das Wasser auch nicht Bergauf)


----------



## Siluris (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hai

Du hast da ein sehr interessantes Gewässer, oder hast es in Aussicht.
Schaut super aus. Vor allem schließt dieses Gewässer den Quellbereich mit ein. So hast du keine Probleme mit Aufsteigern. Nahrungsangebot dürfte auch mehr als genug verhanden sein. 
Wie schaut es mit Nitratbelastung durch umliegende Fekder aus ?
Wenn du die Gelegenheit hast, würde ich mir vor einem möglichen Besatz, die Fischpopulation ansehen ( Elektro Fischen ). 
Um Abwanderung größerer Salmoniden vorzubeugen habe ich mir Futterautomaten gebaut, ( Solar-, oder Akubetrieben ) der meine Fische ständig mit Nahrung versorgen. Seit Beginn der Zufütterung ( Salmonidenfutter schwimmend ) habe ich eine merkliche Steigerung an eigener Nachkommenschaft, sowie kaum Abwanderungen. Auch die Wachstumsrate meiner Forellen und Saiblinge hat sich extrem verbessert. Ich füttere ca. 20 Kg/Jahr bei.
Wenn es dich interessiert, kann ich in den nächsten Tagen einige Bilder meines Wasserls ins Forum stellen.

Lg
Bernd


----------



## Siluris (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist :



			
				nkniese schrieb:
			
		

> Höhenprofil des Baches B unterhalb der Ortschaft A
> dies ist der eingendlich Anglerisch interessante Teil des Gewässers


 
Vernachlässige nicht die _anglerisch weniger interessanten _Stellen der oberen regionen ( Quellbereich ). In genau diesen Bereichen findet man oft die schönsten Exemplare der Gattung Fisch.
Übrigens, ein Bekannter von mir, bewirtschaftet ein sehr ähnliches Gewässer. Er verwendet das Wasser ( topographisch sehr ähnlich dem von dir beschriebenen, nur etwas kleiner ) um die Fische, von der Zuchtanlage kommend, anwachsen zu lassen.

Bernd


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hallo Bernd,
hast du in deinem Gewässer zu wenig Nahrung oder zuviel Fische weil du zufütterst?
Wie verhinderst du dass dir Enten das Futter klauen?


----------



## Siluris (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Auf Grund der Seehöhe ( 1400 -> 1100 M ), und der daraus resultierenden Wassertemperaturen, hatte ich ein relativ schlechtes Abwachsen meiner Fische.
auch die Abwanderung in tieferliegende, größere Gewässer, war mir nicht besonders recht. Beide Probleme konnte ich mit der, sehr geringen, Beifütterung so ziemlich in den Griff bekommen.
Mein Bach hat zwar ein gesundes Aufkommen an natürlicher Nahrung ( Bachflohkrebs, Steinfliege udgl. ), aber seit Beginn der Beifütterung habe ich kaum noch Absteiger. Da ich laut Pachtvertrag einen Pflichtbesatz leisten muss, und mir in den Zeiten vor der Fütterutterung viele Fische abwanderten ( ich habe für meinen Unterlieger besetzt ), schone ich so meine Geldtasche, und habe die Chance auch ab und zu einmal einen Großen am Wasser zu verspeisen.

BErnd


----------



## Siluris (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Tschuldigung Enten vergessen !!!

In dieser Seehöhe habe ich das Problem mit Enten nicht. Ich habe zwar Probleme mit dem Schwarzstorch, aber der nimmt nicht das Futter, sondern gleich den Fisch.:r 

LG 
Bernd


----------



## Siluris (2. Februar 2005)

*Hai Timmi*

Schönen guten Morgen

Nachdienst überstanden, Zeit für mein Hobby.

Aufbau und Funktion meines Futterautomaten:
Als Futterbehälter habe ich ein Polokalrohr mit 200mm Durchmesser, und einer Länge von ca. 60 cm genommen.
Deckel drauf, Boden eingepasst, Futterbehälter beinahe fertig. Ins Rohr habe ich ein Loch ( ~20mm ) gebohrt, und innen, auf das Loch im Boden, einen Trichter gesetzt. ( zur besseren Futterauswertung).
Für den Akku bzw. die Steuerung habe ich ein Gehäuse, was ist egal, haupsache dicht, genommen, und dieses mittels Gewindestangen am Boden meines Futterbehälters verschraubt.
Wie du siehst, greift ein Stück Stahldraht durch das Loch in mein Futter.
Eine Schaltuhr wurde an die Spannung von 6V angepasst. Beim Motor ( -max 12V, und langsamdrehend [ ~4000 U/min ]) auf den Verbrauch aufgepasst. Max 100mA Stromaufnahme. Sonst ist der Akku zu schnell leer. Bei meiner Variante läuft ein Akku um die 100 Tage.
Mit dieser Steuerung kann bis zu 8 Fütterungen/Tag durchgeführt werden.
Wenn der Motor angesteuert wird, dreht sich das Blatt mit den Mitnehmern, und schleudert das Futter ca. 8-10m kreisrund aus.
Bei der Verwendung im Bach, habe ich ein Ablenkblech angebaut, das mir das Futter nach unten lenkt.
Ich hoffe ich habe dich auf die eine oder andere Idee gebracht.


----------



## Siluris (2. Februar 2005)

*@Timmi, Auto2*

Falls du noch Fragen hast, oder Unklarheiten bestehen, bitte melden.

CU 
Bernd


----------



## Siluris (2. Februar 2005)

*Futterautomaten*

Und weiter im Text.


----------



## Siluris (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

@tHX, nkiese

Eine Bilder meines Baches, damit ihr seht, was ich meine.

LG
Bernd


----------



## Siluris (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Und noch einmal 3


----------



## nkniese (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*



			
				Siluris schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Siluris (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hai nkniese

Genau richtig. In meinem _Bacherl_ habe ich die bisher größte Bachforelle im Quellbereich gefangen. Anfangs habe ich in diesem Bereich keine Fische vermutet, wurde jedoch eines besseren belehrt. 
Inzwischen wird in diesem Abschnitt nur mehr ein bis zwei mal/ Jahr gefischt, und jedes Mal sind wir wieder aufs positivste überrascht.

Zu deinen Besatzmaßnahmen: Da sich unsere Gewässer doch unterscheiden, würde ich dir raten: Setz dich mit einem Pächter eines ählichen Gewässers in deiner Gegend zusammen, und besprich mit ihm seine Erfahrungen im Bezug auf Besatz und Befischung.

LG
Bernd


----------



## nkniese (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*



			
				Siluris schrieb:
			
		

> Hai nkniese
> 
> Genau richtig. In meinem _Bacherl_ habe ich die bisher größte Bachforelle im Quellbereich gefangen. Anfangs habe ich in diesem Bereich keine Fische vermutet, wurde jedoch eines besseren belehrt.
> Inzwischen wird in diesem Abschnitt nur mehr ein bis zwei mal/ Jahr gefischt,
> ...


Hallo Siluris,


wie tust du in den kleinen Bächen Fischen, welche Angelarten (Fliege, Pose, Spinner) ?? oder was für Montagen verwendest du ??


----------



## Siluris (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hai nkniese

An kleinen Gewässern, so wie meinem, hat das Fischen mit der Pose oder dem Blinker kaum Sinn.
Ich fische zumeist an freier Leine ( keine Bebleiung ) mit allen möglichen Ködern, die mir so einfallen (Teig, Käse und auch mal Wurm oder Made ).
Oder, vor allem im Sommer, mit der Fliege.
Mit der Fliege wird jedoch ohne Flugschnur gefischt. 3Meter Stipprute, 16Schnur, und Fliegen Nymphen oder Streamer ins Wasser geschwenkt.
Besondere Montagen sind in solchen Gewässern meist nicht notwendig, sonder vergrämen eher den Fisch.
Viel wichtiger als Montagen, ist sich richtig zu verhalten.: Unsichtbar und Unhörbarzu bleiben, soweit möglich.
Falls es dich interessiert, du findest einige Infos in meiner Homepage:
http://www.members.a1.net/kresteich1/ 
im Bereich Fischen

Grüße Bernd


----------



## Saibling (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Forellenbach Pachten ???*

Hallo Bernd
Genauso ein Gebirgsbacherl wüßte ich auch bei mir der Nähe, muß mich mal erkundigen ob ich es pachten kann;
Habe mir letzens die Quellregion nochmal genau angsehen, kleinere Tümpel ca. 5x3 Meter 1 Meter tief,...... alles optimal unten an Steinen Larven dick; Seehöhe um die 1200 Meter;
Leider wird der Bach weiter unten eigentlich unbefischbar, nur noch eine Schlucht eigentlich; 
Es sind da oben auch noch nie Fische drin gewesen, aufsteigen vom Tal können sie nicht, und verpachtet war dort oben auch der Bach nie; wundert mich ja; 

Ich würde sagen in der Quellregion sind so ca. 400 Meter befischbar; Wieviel Pacht schätzt ihr darf das so kosten?  Besetzen würde ich nur mit Bachforellen und Saiblingen;  Wieviel kg? Preis? pro Jahr?

Hochwasser hält sich in Grenzen; Unterstände vorhanden; sehr felsig halt;

Grüße Chris


----------

